# Best Sub(s) for around 2.5ft^3?



## on1wheel06 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've finally decided on a hu, DNX8120, and i now i need help on the sub(s).
i have around $500 to spend on the sub(s).

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sealed, ported, depth concerns, weight concerns, size preferences (10's, 12's, 15's), power available, overall impedance load preference, and overall goal (SQ, SQL, SPL)?

Knowing that will help us guide you to a good result.


----------



## on1wheel06 (Nov 21, 2008)

definitely ported, i was thinking a single 12, amp will be purchased after i decide on the sub, and overall im trying to go toward SPL, but still play music cleanly.


i was thinking about the 12" BTL, but im open to more suggestions.


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

Look for the SSA Icon 15, I am just waiting for mine!! You may want an XCON for more output.
The JBL GTIs seem to be very very good ones too.


----------



## SubNit (Nov 5, 2008)

on1wheel06 said:


> definitely ported, i was thinking a single 12, amp will be purchased after i decide on the sub, and overall im trying to go toward SPL, but still play music cleanly.
> 
> 
> i was thinking about the 12" BTL, but im open to more suggestions.


First and foremost you need to be aware that the BTL's are not very "musical". Their built for sheer output and they perform very well in that aspect.

Before anyone can really give you any solid advice on your situation, you need to fill us in on the application. How much power will you be running? I can tell you right now that if your main concern is output then cone area is what you'll need to aim for. Just based on what you've given us here I would suggest 2 moderatley powered 12's. I don't know what type of music you listen to or the bass response you wish to produce with your substage but since we have so little to go on it's kind of hard to say "here" check these subs out.


----------



## on1wheel06 (Nov 21, 2008)

NOTORIOUS97200 said:


> Look for the SSA Icon 15, I am just waiting for mine!! You may want an XCON for more output.
> The JBL GTIs seem to be very very good ones too.


15 needs at least 3ft^3... 2.5 is somewhat pushing it for air space.


SubNit said:


> First and foremost you need to be aware that the BTL's are not very "musical". Their built for sheer output and they perform very well in that aspect.
> 
> Before anyone can really give you any solid advice on your situation, you need to fill us in on the application. How much power will you be running? I can tell you right now that if your main concern is output then cone area is what you'll need to aim for. Just based on what you've given us here I would suggest 2 moderatley powered 12's. I don't know what type of music you listen to or the bass response you wish to produce with your substage but since we have so little to go on it's kind of hard to say "here" check these subs out.


i was thinking about getting a Sundown SAZ-1500D, i doubt i can fit 2 12s ported with the space i have, and i mostly listed to rap/hip hop.

would a 12" BL be better suited for my needs? how about the RE SX12?


thanks for the input so far!


----------



## SubNit (Nov 5, 2008)

My bad, I completley spaced the airsapce issue. FYI I know that a 15" Nightshade will perform nicely int the available airspace you have, just ask Jake(assuming that is NET). Nice choice on the amp though, same one I run for my sub

However a 12" driver will also do quite nicely. The BL and SX are nice candidates, but there are plenty of other subs you may want to consider. I would look into the DC Audio Level 4 XL, Sundown Nightshade, SSA Xcon, RD Audio Alpha, Cascade Designs Omega and maybe even the Audioque HDC3. I'm not sure what you qualify as "sounding good" as everyone has different tastes but I doubt you'll be dissapointed in any of the aforementioned subs. Keep in mind there are still other subs out there that may suit your needs those are just some I thought of off the top of my head that I believe you'll be satisfied with

Whatever sub you choose remember that the hardest part is yet to come


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

NOTORIOUS97200 said:


> Look for the SSA Icon 15, I am just waiting for mine!! You may want an XCON for more output.
> The JBL GTIs seem to be very very good ones too.


*The Icon is not really an SPL sub, neither is the Xcon but it is capable of some serious output in the right install.*


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

IDMAX 12 would do it, wouldn't need all that box..


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i have 2 12s shocker sigs with RE MT soft parts dual .75 ohms...


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Morel Ultimo 12. Google it and check the reviews. Its designed to be an SQ sub that can get loud. 5.1" voice coil. Can handle 1,000 watts.

New ones on ebay from woofersetc go for $649 and you can use the live.com cashback to bring that down. Usually a few for sale on the forum as well.

Another option is to use multiples of a good SQ sub. For example, the JBL GTO 1024 10" is an excellent little SQ sub. Use 4 of them sealed. Because the work load is divided among so many subs, each has less work to do.

Another good family of SQ subs that are reasonably priced, efficient, and can be placed in smallish sealed or ported enclosures are the Dayton HO 10", 12", and 15" from parts express. Chad and others have excellent success with the Dayton HO 10" ported. My friend Glenn used 3 Dayton HO 15" ported in his truck. With the volumes down, incredible SQ because there was no strain on the subs, but he could jack the sub gain and the windshield would start vibrating. I think 2 Dayton HO 12" would give you excellent SQ and very good output. Model them up in WinISD and you will find that sealed or ported, their enclosure requirements are very modest. The JBL GTO 10" also had very modest enclosure requirements.

Another option is to use an SPL sub that has good SQ, like the Fi Q or DD/Audique subs.


----------



## Sinister_Autosports (May 13, 2009)

I have the RE SX 12's in my car and they rock. I will tell you, my shop has had some problems getting RE subs covered under warranty. If you plan on really beating the crap out of them, I would lean twords the Orion HCCA's. They are virtually indestructable. For an over the counter sub they are awesome.


----------



## djr (Mar 10, 2009)

if you can look at maybe 2 jbl gt5 second hand great value for money and a lot cheaper than that.. but you have the budget.. people have used these in all kinds of builds over here.. but cheap sub that sounds good they are.. cost here approx 60 euro


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Here's a link to my write-up on the Xtant X1244 (or X124 for SVC). Personal favorite, for now at least. (Yeah, so the thread was dead for two months, sorry.)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...aled-vs-ported-sq-myth-fact-8.html#post735694

The sub is now running in 3.8 cubes gross, ported, but I built a prototype at 2.75 CF gross and it was just fine. Xtant recommended 2.0 to 2.5 CF, I believe, and given enough power (mine runs at about 800 to 900 watts RMS, I'd recommend 600 to 700) these will hit hard while maintaining clarity.

These are mostly out of stock, and have been for a year or two, but if you can get your hands on one (or two) I'd say go for it. Original retail was about $400 but they can occasionally be had for much less.

Shoot, I shouldn't recommend these, I'd like to stash them myself!

In the absence of an Xtant, I would look at a Rockford Fosgate T1 or an Orion HCCA. Just be aware that the HCCA will require gobs of power due to low sensitivity.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 12" BTL and im giving it about 4k rms from an mm4000.1 , in my install i have peaked out at right around 142.2db (sealed up at the dash) . It was great for when i did db drag or bass race... but now that i started SQ, the BTL is just a burden .. The EQ work i had to do to "tame" it was crazy.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Digital Designs 3512 or 9512... depending on power available.


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

2-12" image dynamics idqv3 in a sealed box fed over 800rms and your good to go


----------

